# 1 day old kittens :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well not quite one day old.... but they are soo big!! but sooo yummy, little squeakers but are quite if i stroke them... *sigh* :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw just gorgeous and so white  Mum looks so proud


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

more pictures every day please


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks!!  dont say that!!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ahhhh they are all lovely


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!  i love the one of them where im touching his lil paw :001_wub:


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Stunning! love it :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute but Megan looks exhausted. All that keeping us waiting must have taken it out of her


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Such stunning babies, and momma!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh they're just wonderful :thumbup::thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------

